# Verona Pooth



## Hubbe (9 Feb. 2009)

Ist Verona Rassiert,oder Behaart? Hubbe


----------



## Hubbe (14 Feb. 2009)

Ich hoffe Verona ist behaart,denn das sieht geil aus. Hubbe


----------



## redbull999 (15 Feb. 2009)

Hubbe schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Verona ist behaart,denn das sieht geil aus. Hubbe



:WOW::kotz:

Mir stellt sich grad die Frage wo du die Haare bei ihr haben willstlol4

Scherz beiseite. Soweit es geht

Ich hoffe/denke mal das du da nicht recht hast:thumbup:


----------



## Hubbe (15 Feb. 2009)

Wäre nicht Schlecht. Scherz. Mann kann halt drinn kraulen. Hubbe


----------



## tiboea (27 Feb. 2009)

Verona ist sicher enthaart....


----------



## sunny (27 Feb. 2009)

sicher blitzeblank :thumbup:


----------



## Hubbe (28 Feb. 2009)

Würde gerne mal sehen,wies aussieht. Hubbe


----------



## Cora-ts (4 Sep. 2009)

Hallöchen,Verona ist rasiert,bis auf ein kleines Dreieck !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeaniholic (5 Sep. 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, hat sie einen Landestreifen


----------



## Mücke 67 (22 Apr. 2010)

Das wäre mir bei Verona blubegal


----------



## begoodtonite (22 Apr. 2010)

was manche wissen wollen...ich kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern, schon lange her, dass ich mit ihr was hatte


----------

